# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Parallel texts - параллельные тексты

## dimkin

Привет! 
Я хочу Вам представить сайт с паралелльными англо-русскими текстами http://englishtexts.ru 
I would like to announce the site with parallel English-Russian texts to you. 
В основном он предназначен для русскоговорящих студентов, изучающих  английский, но также может быть полезен и для англоговорящих, изучающих русский. 
It was developed mostly for those Russian students who learns English, but it also could be useful for English students, who studies Russian.

----------


## Dave T

Good link Dimkin, thank you.  It is very useful to me as a second year student of Russian.  May I suggest:
It was developed mostly for those Russian students who are learning learns English, but it also could be useful for English students, who are studying studies Russian

----------

